# Steam benachrichtgung unten Rechts ruckelt



## InfinItY776 (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe seit neustem ein sehr komisches (und nerviges) Problem mit Steam. Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diese Benachrichtung in der Ecke (was weiß ich, xy startet spiel 123, oder abc ist online), diese laggt bei mir seit neustem beim erscheinen und wenn diese wieder verschwindet. Meine Hardwaredaten stehen ja in der Signatur, und ich hoffe, das mir jemand helfen kann. Ich habe in den Einstellungen schon alles ausprobiert, steam neugestartet, aber noch nicht neuinstalliert, das will ich vermeiden, mit 1,2 MB/s will ich nicht wieder 10000GB runterladen...

WEnn ich etwas zu undeutlich erklärt hab, sry, einfach bescheid sagen ^^


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (11. Mai 2015)

Der Steam Client beinhaltet nicht alle Spiele. 
Also neuinstallieren ist kein Problem. Dann einfach auf Download klicken und den Installationspfad auswählen. Dann überprüft Steam alle vorhandenen Dateien und ergänzt/ersetzt ggf.

Ansonsten vllt. iwo ein Steam Client update?^^

Bei mir läuft es alles.


----------



## InfinItY776 (11. Mai 2015)

Das funktioniert leider nicht, ic hhabe alle Spiele auf meine HDD, Steam erkennt da nix und ich muss alles neu runterladen :S Natürlich hab ich dann auch als Installationspfad den Ordner in der HDD angegeben...


----------



## Shona (12. Mai 2015)

InfinItY776 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert leider nicht, ic hhabe alle Spiele auf meine HDD, Steam erkennt da nix und ich muss alles neu runterladen :S Natürlich hab ich dann auch als Installationspfad den Ordner in der HDD angegeben...


Folgende Dateien mal löschen und dann starten

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob


Wenn du lieber komplett neu installieren willst, sichere den "steamapps" ordner irgendwo und mit diesem GameSave Manager  Programm kannst du alle Savegames sichern.
Danach Steam neu runterladen, das alte deinstallieren und das neue installieren, sobald das fertig ist den "steamapps" einfach wieder reinkopieren und steam starten.

Ansich braucht man aber Steam NIE neu installieren, man kann es auch einfach drüber installieren hat den gleichen Effekt.



InfinItY776 schrieb:


> mit 1,2 MB/s will ich nicht wieder 10000GB  runterladen...


Müsste man bei Steam alles neu runterladen dann wäre ich schon am Arsch, den ich kann mit max. 378kb/s laden und meine Steam HDD ist 2TB groß von denen knapp 1TB belegt sind und ich hab beim HDD wechsel einfach nur den kompletten Steam Ordner von HDD Alt auf HDD neu kopiert und steam gestartet.


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das Problem übrigens auch seitdem ich auf Win 8.1 bin. Eine Neuinstallation von Steam hat dagegen nicht geholfen.  
Mal ist das Problem da und mal nicht.


----------



## Shona (13. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem übrigens auch seitdem ich auf Win 8.1 bin. Eine Neuinstallation von Steam hat dagegen nicht geholfen.
> Mal ist das Problem da und mal nicht.



Wenn der TE ebenfalls Windows 8 hat, dann würde ich das Problem dem BS zuschreiben
Wüsste aber nun auch nicht wie man danach mal im Steam Forum suchen sollte den alle versuche scheiterten bei mir da ich alles möglich angezeigt bekomme aber nichts das mit dem Steam Icon zu tun hat


----------



## InfinItY776 (15. Mai 2015)

Signatur lesen hilft manchmal ....

Ja, ich hab 8.1, und jetzt ist das Problem wieder weg ... erstmal.

Windows 8 ist einfach der größte Fehler von Winzigweich und ich war so dumm und hab mir das gekauft.

btw, was meinst du mit bs?


----------



## Shona (15. Mai 2015)

Signatur lesen hilft manchmal ....[/QUOTE]
Würde da auch Windows davor stehen hätte ich es gleich gesehen aber so dazwischen ein 8.1 64bit ist schwer zu sehen 



InfinItY776 schrieb:


> btw, was meinst du mit bs?


Abkürzung für Betriebssystem in deinem Fall Windows 8.1 weil ich hab das noch nie mit Windows 7 gehabt.


----------



## InfinItY776 (15. Mai 2015)

Aso, ich kürze Betriebssystem immer mit OS für Operating System ab..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab Windows 8.1 da ruckelt nichts in Steam.


----------

